# stolen Blancpain Vintage Polish Navy in transit...



## watchyouwant (Jul 3, 2006)

from TNT courier on it´s way to italy. reported to the italian police and the numbers checked there. can be confiscated straight away, if offered in a trade or at any european watchfair. it is a MILSPEC I with the moisture tab at 6. back stamped MW 7634 and case number: 208813. my email: [email protected] if you need pictures. . will turn up in europe soon..... kind regards. achim


----------

